# cpufreqd kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r5 on core2 duo fails

## jai

Hi,

I have been trying to get cpufreqd-2.2.1 working on my 2.6.22 kernel system with an E6600 core2 duo and a ASUS P5W DH Deluxe motherboard.

Can anyone point out what I'm missing?

 *Quote:*   

> # cpufreq-info 
> 
> cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006
> 
> Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # /etc/init.d/cpufreqd start
> 
>  * cpufreqd requires the kernel to be configured with CONFIG_CPU_FREQ
> 
>  * Make sure that the appropiate drivers for your CPU are available.

 

 *Quote:*   

> # uname -a
> 
> Linux ccs 2.6.22-gentoo-r5 #5 SMP PREEMPT Thu Aug 30 23:09:16 EST 2007 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

 *Quote:*   

> # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep FREQ
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y
> 
> CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # zcat /proc/config.gz |grep ACPI
> 
> # ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support
> 
> CONFIG_ACPI=y
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # lsmod
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> w83627ehf              21648  0 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
> 
> cache  microcode  thermal_throttle  topology

 

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

i dont have an intel cpu but an amd x2 cpu in my server. my /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/ shows me this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> area52 src # ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/
> 
> cache  cpufreq  topology
> ...

 

but i own the same hw config on my desktop  :Wink:  so i can probably help.

your ouput indicates missing cpufreq support from within bios settings. have you enabled speedstep in bios? what bios version do you use (2004 is the latest stable).

can you test another kernel?

and did you change your settings in kernel after you emerged cpufreqd? in this case re-emerge cpufreqd and restart the daemon.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jai

Thanks for your reply.

My BIOS version at the moment is 2206 build date 24th July 07 and Intel SpeedStep is enabled.

I tried your sugestion to re-emerge cpufreqd again with the kernel config changes to the running kernel. Still no /sys/device/system cpu/cpu0/cpufreq entry.

I have not tried other versions of the kernel only 2.6.22, which kernel do you run?

----------

## snIP3r

 *jai wrote:*   

> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> My BIOS version at the moment is 2206 build date 24th July 07 and Intel SpeedStep is enabled.
> 
> I tried your sugestion to re-emerge cpufreqd again with the kernel config changes to the running kernel. Still no /sys/device/system cpu/cpu0/cpufreq entry.
> ...

 

hi jai!

hmmmm, bios 2206 final is dated 26th of july so i dont know how the kernel behaves with this (i think you have a beta bios)... its also known "bugier" than 2004 so this version is recommended.

the /sys/device/system cpu/cpu0/cpufreq entry should be created at boot time i think. btw... what udev version are you running? perhaps your version has a bug there.

i run kernel 2.6.18 gentoo r8 but i hope to reboot my machine this weekend and go to 2.6.22 too.

HTH

snIP3r

----------

## jai

Hmmm, on Asus's website 2006 looks like the latest non beta release, BIOS 2301 being the beta.

I tried to downgrade it to 2004 as you sugested however the AsusUpdate says that the "BIOS Image can't be used in this motherboard the EEPROM Type incompatible). This is also true for the 1602 BIOS I saved before updating it to 2006. There is obviously a bug in either 2006 BIOS or the BIOS update software. I will look into this.

I would be interested to know how you went with the 2.6.22 upgrade. The things that I have been unable to get going so far are; wifi (rtl8187), cpufreq and suspend2 (probebly because of LVM).

Thanks for trying to help, I will continue to battle on. Hopfuly something will give soon.

----------

## popac

Same problem, no solution. It worked fine on kernels <=2.6.21. I just reused old config file.

----------

## snIP3r

hi jai!

yes i told you to boot my compiled 2.6.22 kernel but now after reading many problems with hardware in 2.6.22 i am not so sure to reboot the machine ..oo00(never touch a running system). also because my relevant kernel drivers did not change version number (iam waiting for nvidia forthedeth driver and 3ware 9xxx driver to be updated), so i think i can still use my 2.6.20 kernel  :Wink: 

your bios issue is very strange to me, hope you will fix it.

greets

snIP3r

----------

## gcasillo

Just installed cpufreq on a box with a Core 2 Duo processor. I saw the same errors you mentioned at the top of this thread. I had to load the modules for the various governors (at minimum, the one I wanted to use, ondemand).

```
modprobe cpufreq-ondemand
```

Repeat that for any of the other governors you wish to use. I have the ondemand one in my modules.autoload.

----------

